# New Toy



## fernballan (Sep 29, 2017)

Visiting the neighbors and come home with the East German beast


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 29, 2017)

That's a serious mill. (for a  hobby)


----------



## fernballan (Sep 29, 2017)

T Bredehoft said:


> That's a serious mill. (for a  hobby)


Have to shoe horn it in 7,5 ton There are thousands of mm on the scales and on the DRO


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 29, 2017)

Looks like a nice HBM.


----------



## fernballan (Sep 29, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Looks like a nice HBM.


HBM?


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 29, 2017)

fernballan said:


> HBM?


Horizontal Boring Mill


----------



## fernballan (Sep 29, 2017)

fernballan said:


> Visiting the neighbors and come home with the East German beast


Like all my machines, this is missing a manual
I have talked to sellers in Europe but they just want to sell the machine
Is there anyone who knows of any machine forum in Germany?


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 29, 2017)

The ones I use to run call this one tiny. Nice machine it's actually a planer mill . Sure will do ALOT of work good luck with your new baby.


----------



## fernballan (Sep 30, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> The ones I use to run call this one tiny. Nice machine it's actually a planer mill . Sure will do ALOT of work good luck with your new baby.


Horizontal Boring Mill, Gig Bhoring Machine,Planer Mill. Loved children get many names


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 30, 2017)

On a planer mill the bed would move, on a HBM the bed would also move.  I guess the difference would be that the planer mill bed moves the work all the way under the milling head, whereas on the HBM the work and bed stays on one side of the vertical uprights.  The HBM spindle is always horizontal, and I would guess that the planer mill spindle could work pointing horizontal, vertical, or in between(???)


----------



## fernballan (Sep 30, 2017)

Ok red wire goes to Hmmmm


----------



## GoceKU (Sep 30, 2017)

Did you bought the machine in working condition, if is working don't mess with the wiring, many older machines have many safety switches bypassed, so if you start chasing it you'll be there for days.


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 30, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> On a planer mill the bed would move, on a HBM the bed would also move.  I guess the difference would be that the planer mill bed moves the work all the way under the milling head, whereas on the HBM the work and bed stays on one side of the vertical uprights.  The HBM spindle is always horizontal, and I would guess that the planer mill spindle could work pointing horizontal, vertical, or in between(???)


On a boring mill there are long spindles to bore with , this mill the table traverses under the cutter. It can only bore up to about 8-10" of downward travel of the spindle mounted cutter. The planer mill the spindle turns to cut and the table traverse like a planer.


----------



## fernballan (Oct 1, 2017)

Not much happened today! Had to do som real work, Change air suspension bellows on a trailer
So just dream about what jobs you can do with this machine
Switch on the power yesterday burned some fuses! The motors work and the DRO
It has been stating for 10 years and collecting dust
On Wednesday, an electrician will check on it


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 1, 2017)

Boy do I remember working with these babies . Seemed like all my shops I progressed through I got bigger and bigger machines to set up and operate. Standard set up equipment was jacks 6' pry bar, 20 lb sledgehammer for fine adjustments. But when you need to move a 2 thousand lb casting a few thou , it works. So I guess being 6'4" @ 275 lb of muscle they wanted there share of hard work. But I didn't mind I was use to hard labor started when I was 5 years old.
She's a real nice machine good luck with her. I love to see machines rescued and put back in service.


----------



## fernballan (Oct 4, 2017)

The beast is alive


----------



## fernballan (Oct 6, 2017)

Needed a manual for a Mitutoyo digital (DRO) so called Mitutoyo Stockholm Sweden got the answer that such old crap (type)  don't we have manuals or spare parts for !! Ok mailed to Mitutoyo USA within two minutes I received the manual (in English) and call support


----------



## bl00 (Oct 6, 2017)

fernballan said:


> Is there anyone who knows of any machine forum in Germany?



http://forum.zerspanungsbude.net/index.php


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 7, 2017)

Man I love that machine . One of my old favorites. I had a big shop I ran lots of machinery . We did gov. Contracts some classified but there all known now. I enjoyed the missile builds , milling out the fins was a real pita. Even the lugs to mount them had fit and special finish that were held. Very Kool to machine titanium fifty years ago.


----------



## fernballan (Oct 8, 2017)

bl00 said:


> http://forum.zerspanungsbude.net/index.php


Thanks  I have tried to register but will not be approved???


----------

